# Welcome to the Online Car Show.............



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

You asked for is and you go it.

Use this forum to post pics of your cars here.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Our Mod CLEM RuleZ :thumb: 

Thanks


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey, should we use one thread for each member's car, or do you care how we do it?


----------

